# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook account with business manager | ad account ready for use

## Bionic1

USA and EU Countries VERIFIED PROFILE WITH VERIFIED BUSINESS MANAGER 

High quality and strong Business Manager ready to use
Business Manager has been created from over two year ago.
These BMs are perfect to promote your business Business Manager daily spending limit is 250$/750$/$1500$/2500$ and 
unlimited per day


Account provided with full information ( Facebook id, Fb Password, Email , Email password, 2fa Code Cookies and BM link in Excel).
Delivery after getting payment may take Maximum 30 minutes to 1 hour (depends on quantity).
Refund policy :
If the account gets a login problem, I will fix it immediately or refund.

Payment Method:
-Payooner
-Skrill
-Bitcoin
-Usdt

BM 250 daily limit : $80
BM 750 daily limit : 110
BM 1000 daily limit : $150
BM 2500 daily : $200
BM unlimited : $400

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me on telegram: @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------

